
Cisco blacklists curl instead of fixing vulnerable code - dosshell
https://www.zdnet.com/article/cisco-bungled-rv320rv325-patches-routers-still-exposed-to-hacks/
======
DerekL
> But even if device owners applied the January patch, all an attacker has to
> do now is to switch to a non-curl scanner/exploit tool.

Or the attacker can just keep using curl and use the option to change the
User-Agent string.

